# Who all is going to have a white christmas?



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Early in the week they were saying that we were going to have one but the closer we get the less it looks like we will have anything but rain.....

I hope to be plowing on christmas night but i don't think santa has it in the cards for me this year. 

How about you guy's?

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Its white here now, but only have a few inches left on the ground. Suppost to have fz rain tomorrow evening then changing to rain overnight into Chirstmas morning, so it may become brown around here  Christmas night it is suppost to turn to snow with lake effect through the weekend, so hopfully we can get a few pushes in this weekend!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! :redbouncepurplebou


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Looking like it's going to be clear and sunny here in Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Well the snowman in the frontyard is about the only snow we have left, & he doesn't look like he's doing to good.
They are calling for a mix of freezing rain then all rain for Christmas day, that doesn't make me happy


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

We will have a white Christmas here, However freezin rain coming in for Boxing day maybe will change to rain. A Real Fine Mess.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Does "old" snow count?


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Still have 12-14 inches in most areas around here, they are calling for freezing rain changing to just rain on Christmas day. I personally think that they are wrong and it is going to be another few inches on the ground.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*White Christmas*

Got around 5" last night and today so It's looking good!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Got about 3 on the ground here, but with temps in the 40's and rain, it will be nothing but a muddy christmas here. :crying: Gettin pretty used to it though. Been a long while since I have seen a white christmas here


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

12-20 over the next 2.5 days


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah its WHITE now, got about 4 - 6" today (last night), but the forecast is rain on Friday 

Merry Christmas ! :waving:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I think the white is going to hold out here....we had some on the ground, we were supposed to get less than a half inch tonight, but now its 2-4'', some rain on christmas eve, but then snow again christmas night.


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

*snow*

They are saying 15-22 in. by friday night plus 25-35 mph winds not good.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I have snow on the ground. The weatherman still is unsure if it is going to rain or snow yet. Yesterday he said 6-10" of snow over Christmas and today he said 2-4" of slush over Christmas...lol. I am sure it will change before it is over, just hoping it is more snow than rain.

Matt


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

its supposed to rain here. Blah


----------

